# ford 4000 1971 model



## mjmengraving (2 d ago)

hi i have just bought a ford 4000 1971 that has no hand brake iam new to tractors so could any help thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy mjm, welcome to the forum.

Many of the old tractors do not have a parking brake. You latch the footbrakes for parking.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It looks like you are from Ireland?
Most of Ford tractors you see over there were probably built in Basildon, England. I don't know if the law required it but most tractors from there did have the hand brake on the left side.
Those brakes connected to a right angle gear on the differential pinion shaft so the interior parts would be a big job to remove - so they are likely still inside.
I would think you could buy the external parts you need at a tractor breaker.
Remove the round cover on the side of the tractor and look inside with a light for the gear on the pinion to be sure it is there first before you buy any thing.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I have not seen most of the tractors assembled in Basildon and none that was equipped for the Irish market, as far as I know. This is what my limited knowledge contains:

4000
1. A small handle on the right hand floor that you lock one brake pedal with.
2. A parking handbrake lever on the right side of the seat, acts upon the brake pedal(s).
3. An emergency handbrake (transmission handbrake) lever on the left side of the seat.

Which one are you missing?


----------



## mjmengraving (2 d ago)

Hacke said:


> I have not seen most of the tractors assembled in Basildon and none that was equipped for the Irish market, as far as I know. This is what my limited knowledge contains:
> 
> 4000
> 1. A small handle on the right hand floor that you lock one brake pedal with.
> ...


----------



## mjmengraving (2 d ago)

thanks all for your help with hand brake on 4000 ford l have attached photos looks like it was on foot plate on right hand side also does any one where i could get manual thank you


----------

